# Grilled Shrimp



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 24, 2020)

Man these where good.  I on a roll this week.


----------



## thirdeye (May 24, 2020)

Looks good.  Please tell me that was last year's corn.  Our local crop tends to show up around August.


----------



## one eyed jack (May 24, 2020)

Great looking shreemps.  I skewer mine too.


----------



## Blues1 (May 24, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## jcam222 (May 24, 2020)

Looks great. I love grilled shrimp.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 25, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> Looks good.  Please tell me that was last year's corn.  Our local crop tends to show up around August.


We been getting good corn for over a month now.  Not sure where it coming from though.


----------



## MJB05615 (May 25, 2020)

Looking good>  I'm always trying different grilled shrimp recipes to find a standard one.  Problem is I like them all.  LOL.

Mike


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 25, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looking good>  I'm always trying different grilled shrimp recipes to find a standard one.  Problem is I like them all.  LOL.
> 
> Mike


I hear you.  Just need some kind of sugar to get that char on a quick cook.  This was asian.  My favorite is Bobby Flay Grilled Shrimp Skewers with Cilantro-Mint Chutney


----------



## MJB05615 (May 25, 2020)

That sounds good.  I like a Bobby Flay take on grilled shrimp scampi, it's very good.  Some of his have too many steps for mew, but that one is just enough steps.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 25, 2020)

Looks good. My go-to is a marinade of lime-infused olive oil and mango vinegar.
Does the pup like shrimp? That was the one protein that my taste-tester would spit out.  That is, until she saw how much the cat liked it. Then she'd eat it only to deprive him of it.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 25, 2020)

Looks  real nice! Like!


----------



## disco (May 25, 2020)

They definitely look tasty!


----------



## chopsaw (May 25, 2020)

Looks real good right there . Nice work .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2020)

MMMmmmm......!!!
Looks Great!!
Like.

Bear


----------

